# Relationship statement and details of former partner



## Kaiya (Nov 9, 2012)

*Hello all,
We're applying for partner visa (309) next month. Both my husband and I are having a difficult time with filling in the forms. It's been more than 15 years since my husband broke up with his ex fiancée, he does not remember her date of birth, date relationship started or/and ended. We don't want to get into trouble with the future interview if CO ever find out some of given details are not true. Please share your case, any advice and info will be appreciated

For the relationship statement with former partner, does it need to be long and as detail as our current relationship? Do you guys get question much about your past relationship at interview? *


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Not a big problem - if you do not know any answers to the "previous relationship" questions, best to add a note at the end of the form in the "Additional Information" section to say that you've listed all available information, but that due to the long time since the relationship was in existence, the information is not available. It's not usually the subject of the interview, which focuses on the current relationship. If it comes up for any reason, the same answer is fine - give the best estimates, but say that you don't have exact information due to the age of the relationship, etc.

Let me know if i can be of any further assistance, and good luck!

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Kaiya said:


> For the relationship statement with former partner, does it need to be long and as detail as our current relationship?


Wait, what relationship statement with your former partner are you talking about? You have to write a statement, and your CURRENT partner has to write a statement, but there's no statement you have to write about a FORMER relationship. Can you clarify what you're talking about? Thanks.


----------



## Kaiya (Nov 9, 2012)

MarkNortham said:


> Not a big problem - if you do not know any answers to the "previous relationship" questions, best to add a note at the end of the form in the "Additional Information" section to say that you've listed all available information, but that due to the long time since the relationship was in existence, the information is not available. It's not usually the subject of the interview, which focuses on the current relationship. If it comes up for any reason, the same answer is fine - give the best estimates, but say that you don't have exact information due to the age of the relationship, etc.
> 
> Let me know if i can be of any further assistance, and good luck!
> 
> ...


*Thanks so much. Your advice was highly appreciated. 
I have another concern, hope you can help. I have two children with an American boyfriend, he stopped contributing to the children few years ago and no contact. For migrating children aged under 17 years (Mine are 5 & 6) I need to provide a written declaration from their other biological parent allowing the child to imgrate to Australia. Signature on the declaration must have been certified by the local authorities; certified copy of the other biological parent's ID; certified copy of all pages of the other biological parent's household registraion book. It's impossible for me to collect all that documents. ID and household registration book are only available in Vietnam for Vietnamese only, I don't think American citizen have such a thing. My understanding is those are only apply for those who have children with Vietnamese citizen. Have you heard or know anything about this? I am worried that the children won't be able to come along to Australia. Looking forward to hear from you.
Sincerely,
M & A
*


----------



## Kaiya (Nov 9, 2012)

CollegeGirl said:


> Wait, what relationship statement with your former partner are you talking about? You have to write a statement, and your CURRENT partner has to write a statement, but there's no statement you have to write about a FORMER relationship. Can you clarify what you're talking about? Thanks.


*
I apply from Viet Nam at the Australian Consulate in Ho Chi Minh City. It could be different from each country, I think. It is recommended that applicants also refer to the information on the websites of the Australian Department of Immigration and Citizenship and the Australian Consulate - General, HCMC. For both the applicant and the sponsor, other than provide a written statement signed by both applicant and sponsor detailing the history of our relationship and evidence of ongoing communication, we are required to provide a written statement that lists name, DOB, residential address of former partners, where we lived and details of when and why the relationship ended if we were previously married, engaged or living in a de facto relationship. We were previously engaged, so we must write one. This is extremely stressful for us, neither of us want to go back and write/talk about our former relationships. My husband can't even remember his ex fiancee DOB, they ask for some stupid stuff, he think. 
I'm not allowed to post links yet. You can Google Australian Consulate in HCMC and follow this " Visas and Citizenship -Checklists - Partner imgration", you will know what I am talking about.*


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Kaiya said:


> *
> I apply from Viet Nam at the Australian Consulate in Ho Chi Minh City. It could be different from each country, I think. It is recommended that applicants also refer to the information on the websites of the Australian Department of Immigration and Citizenship and the Australian Consulate - General, HCMC. For both the applicant and the sponsor, other than provide a written statement signed by both applicant and sponsor detailing the history of our relationship and evidence of ongoing communication, we are required to provide a written statement that lists name, DOB, residential address of former partners, where we lived and details of when and why the relationship ended if we were previously married, engaged or living in a de facto relationship. We were previously engaged, so we must write one. This is extremely stressful for us, neither of us want to go back and write/talk about our former relationships. My husband can't even remember his ex fiancee DOB, they ask for some stupid stuff, he think.
> I'm not allowed to post links yet. You can Google Australian Consulate in HCMC and follow this " Visas and Citizenship -Checklists - Partner imgration", you will know what I am talking about.*


Ah, I was misunderstanding what you meant by statement. Other countries have the same requirement.


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Kaiya -

Re: past relationships, these are new questions on the forms 40sp and 47sp - all you need to do is fill in the former partner/etc's name, date of birth, start and end date of the relationship as best you can - if you cannot remember all, estimate and include a note on the additional info page that you provided all you could remember.

Re: father of your children, there are essentially three types of evidence that DIAC will consider - court order(s), statutory declarations from both biological parents that there are no objections to the child coming to Australia, and form 1229 which states basically the same thing and must be signed by both biological parents. If you have sole custody by court order, then that court order plus form 1229 signed by you should be fine. But if you do not have sole custody by court order, you may need to either be awarded sole custody or get the biological father to sign 1229 and provide the ID docs required (passport, etc - see form 1229 instructions). 

As was already pointed out, the "family book" is typically only for countries that have these things - a birth certificate or other government issued certificate evidencing birth and the names of both parents (if included on the certificate) is what is important.


Hope this helps -

Best,


----------



## Kaiya (Nov 9, 2012)

MarkNortham said:


> Hi Kaiya -
> 
> Re: past relationships, these are new questions on the forms 40sp and 47sp - all you need to do is fill in the former partner/etc's name, date of birth, start and end date of the relationship as best you can - if you cannot remember all, estimate and include a note on the additional info page that you provided all you could remember.
> 
> ...


Hi Mark,
Thank you so much for your help. I was not married to my ex, therefore I don't have court order. On my children's birth certificate, I am the only parent, the father's name was blank. According to VN law, it is considered I have sole custody. I spoke to family lawyer here, I am told that I don't need any document to prove I have sole custody because the birth certificate of the children say it all. Just wonder if I still do need to get the biological father to sign from 1229 since it is clearly said that I have sole custody according to the law of my country (I can provide a written declaration with certified signature
Sincerely,
M & A


----------

